# SSD - Trim- & Wiper Tool in WIn 7



## nutzer1384 (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder,

ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit einen Sony Vaio VGN-FW5 Laptop gekauft. Mein Laptop hat eine SSD-Festplatte vom Typ SAMSUNG MMCRE28G5MXP-0VB (119 GB, IDE)
Ich habe in der PC-Games Hardware Ausgabe 01/2010 über diese SSD's gelesen und erfahren, dass diese mit einem Trim- und Wiper-Tool des öfteren aufgeräumt werden müssen. Analog zum defragmentieren bei HDD-Festplatten. Ich habe Windows 7 und in der PC Games Hardware gelesen, dass diese Trim und Wiper Befehle in Windows 7 automatisch ausgeführt werden.

Daran habe ich allerdings Zweifel, weil ich bis jetzt keine Tools oder ähnliches bezüglich Trim oder Wiper in Windows 7 entdecken konnte. Außerdem soll Windows 7 die SSD ja automatisch erkennen und somit die automatisierte Defragmetierung selbstständig abstellen. Dann hatte ich jedoch festgestellt, dass die automatisierte Defragmetierung doch aktiviert ist. Da stimmt doch was nicht, oder?

Kann ich irgendwie trimmen und wipern? Gibt es irgendwelche Tools mit denen ich das machen kann? Oder kann ich diese Tools irgendwo in Windows 7 finden und wenn ja, wo?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dr.House (7. Januar 2010)

Hier findest du Antworten auf alle deine Fragen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html


----------



## Mr Bo (8. Januar 2010)

Du solltest erst einmal herausfinden, welche Firmware auf deiner SSD ist. Dann kannst du gucken, ob diese Firmware das Trimsignal von Win7 unterstützt.

Sollte es so sein, das die SSD das Trimmen von Win7 nicht unterstützt, solltest du nach Bedarf ( 1mal die Woche) Trimm mit Wiper manuel ausführen. Eben ähnlich dem Defragmentieren.


----------



## Feierschwein (5. April 2010)

Wie kann ich denn nachsehen ob Trimm funktioniert? Ich habe meiner P128 jetzt das update installiert mit dem das sein sollte. Wo kann ich prüfen ob das tatsächlich so ist? Sehe ich das irgend wo in Windows?


----------



## underloost (5. April 2010)

im oben genannten Link nachschauen, hätte bereits gereicht um es zu wissen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...guration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html#trim

btw. ob TRIM wirklich funktioniert kannst du nirgends nachsehen (außer mit nem Benchmark vll., aber du wirst es merken).. du kannst lediglich prüfen ob es aktiv ist


----------



## Mr Bo (5. April 2010)

du kannst es mit dem FreeSpaceCleaner testen.
Dieser schreibt dir den freien Speicherplatz voll, und löscht diese Daten anschließend wieder.
Wenn Trim aktiv ist hast du anschließend die gleiche gewohnte Leistung (mit AS SSD Bench testen). Wenn es nicht funktioniert ist es deutlich zu sehen am Benchmark Ergebnis


----------



## Feierschwein (5. April 2010)

Mann mann mann das ist wieder mal gut durchdacht:
"Es erfolgt eine Ausgabe mit "0" oder "1". Dabei  bedeutet 0: Trim ist aktiv und 1: Trim ist nicht aktiv.
 Mit dem Befehl
_fsutil behavior Set DisableDeleteNotify 0_
 kann Trim aktiviert werden. Wird _1_ anstatt _0_ eingesetzt,  wird Trim deaktiviert."
Aber da bei mir 0 kommt sollte es ja passen. Danke für die Tipps


----------



## Mr Bo (5. April 2010)

das eine hat aber mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.
Wichtig in deinem Falle wäre zu wissen welches Betriebssystem du einsetzt und welche Hardware du verwendest
Dann könnte man sagen ob Trim auch die Chance hat deine SSD zu ereichen


----------



## Feierschwein (5. April 2010)

Danke, Win 7 64 und Corsair P128


----------

